# Assistant Boot Camp, problème.



## zeroes (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai besoin d'installer ubuntu pour bosser donc j'ai tenté de faire un dual boot sur mon macbook pro.
J'utilise ces tutoriels: 
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macbookgutsy
http://www.geckogeek.fr/double-boot-mac-os-x-et-ubuntu-10-04-avec-refit-et-bootcamp.html
http://www.leflux.info/installer-ubuntu-10-04-en-dual-boot-sur-votre-mac/

Pour le moment, j'ai pu graver Ubuntu sur mon CD et installer refit.
mais lorsque je cherche à faire une seconde partition avec l'Assistant Boot Camp, il y a un problème,.....

Lorsque je lance cet utilitaire, je dois choisir installer windows 7 pour pouvoir continuer.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/capturedcran20111028222.png/


j'attribue 42 GO pour la seconde partition et j'ai le choix entre cliquer sur revenir et installer.
J'installe, j'attend et un message d'erreur apparait:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/capturedcran20111028222.png/


Quelqu'un pourrait-il donc m'aider pour partitionner mon disque et me permettre d'installer Ubuntu?


Pour infos, j'ai un macbook pro datant de début 2011
je tourne sous Mac OS X Lion (version 10.7.2)
Processeur: 2 GHz Intel Core i7
Mémoire: 4 Go 1333 MHz DDR3


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2011)

Pour quel genre d'activité, le Linux ? Parce que si c'est du pas trop lourd, autant utiliser une machine virtuelle, c'est beaucoup plus simple.


----------



## zeroes (29 Octobre 2011)

Vu que je suis en DUT info, je vais en avoir rapidement vite besoin,
Pour le moment, je dois simplement me contenter de bosser en python et en sql, mais la liste risque de s'alourdir rapidement.


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2011)

La machine virtuelle est dans ce cas tout à fait adaptée. Il sera bien temps de passer à une installation directe si tu as vraiment besoin de puissance.


----------

